# Average Transfer Fee to FFL in the Area



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

I live over here on the eastern Shore (Daphne) and went to Gold Mine Pawn here just for kicks and their FFL transfer charge is $40.

I was a little shocked at how high it was.... is that par for the course ?


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

and now I see on Encore Outdoor's website which is walking distance from my apt, the fee is $20

Whelp, I think I found a winner


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Anything over $25 is a ripoff.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

Anything over $25 IS a ripoff. I totally agree. Caution: last I heard,Mike's Gunshop was $50. Can someone froms Mike's confirm this. --- SAWMAN


----------



## woody (Oct 17, 2007)

I use Johnson's Estate Sales in Foley. 
Charlie always charges me $20 flat.
I wouldn't go anywhere else.


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

SAWMAN said:


> Anything over $25 IS a ripoff. I totally agree. Caution: last I heard,*Mike's Gunshop was $50*. Can someone froms Mike's confirm this. --- SAWMAN


wow. that's ridiculous


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

If in the Foley area... try http://www.foleyfirearms.com

Frank charges $25 I believe and is a good guy to do business with. He'll work with you as well. 

I usually stop in about once a month just to say hi and check out the arsenal.


----------



## sea hoss (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm not in y'all's area but here in N. Alabama I've seen from $10 to $50, but just found a newer shop that does it free:clap:
I have a new Ruger 10/22 Takedown headed his way:thumbsup:


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

thanks for the link stoker


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Happy to help. Check out his online inventory. I just ordered the Taurus 24-7/G2 .45 from him for $316 when everyone else locally had it for $479+++++.


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

That's what I have in my shopping cart from that website but in the 9mm

:thumbup:


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

He'll do you right. Mine should be there Tuesday.


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

If you live in daphne use alabama holster and gun supply $20 .excellent to deal with or coastal police supply in lovely .same price


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

$20.00 FFL and $5.00 on time fee per visit, so 4 firearms is 85 bucks, 1 firearm is 25... 

Pensacola Florida
USA Performance
Ask for Stan, I send all my lower receivers to them, easy, no line, no pressure, just go get it!


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

BOHUNTER1 said:


> $20.00 FFL and $5.00 on time fee per visit, so 4 firearms is 85 bucks, 1 firearm is 25...
> 
> Pensacola Florida
> USA Performance
> Ask for Stan, I send all my lower receivers to them, easy, no line, no pressure, just go get it!


The folks at USA are top notch. As a bonus you can pet the dog if you want


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

I believe the 50$ price at mikes is correct. At least it was when I worked there a few years back. Its that way to deter people from using them for transfers because they dont like the hassle of dealing with them.


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

I think if I was an FFL, I wouldn't want to deter folks from coming into my store....unless I made a boatload of money on a gun sale instead. Maybe thats the case. I have shopped at Mike's before and have always been treated well, but if a gun shop is charging unreasonable fees for a Primary Responsibility for which they are licensed, No Problem. I'll take my business somewhere else.


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

I get what you are saying for sure. Just the best I remember they just didnt really like dealing with that sort of thing much . Could be different now as its been a few years since I worked there.


----------

